# 420  & 280 oder 2 x 360?



## big_fudge1 (23. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal für meine kommende Wasserkühlung fragen welches Radiator Layout efizienter ist? einen 420er und 280er oder 2 360er?

ich freue mich über jeden beitrag

Gruß


----------



## Z-Y-X (23. August 2015)

Was soll gekühlt werden ?
(Was für ein System hast du ?)
In welchem Gehäuse soll das Ganze verbaut werden ?
Das sind so die gängigsten Fragen, die kommen werden...

Ansonsten gilt: je mehr Radifläche, desto besser (leiser)

Wie soll denn die kommende WaKü aussehen ?
Schon ein Warenkorb zusammengestellt ?
Wie hoch ist dein Budget ?

Du merkst schon Fragen über Fragen...
Ohne Antworten kann man dir hier nur semioptimal helfen.
Da gibts n Fragenkatalog den du mal beantworten solltest...

MfG


----------



## big_fudge1 (23. August 2015)

also ich habe ein fractal define s. gekühlt werden 2 titan x und ein i7 5820k. ich weis mit der radiatorfläche kann ich die komponenten nicht lautlos kühlen, aber ein mora kom,t nicht in frage.


----------



## chaotium (23. August 2015)

Ich hab nen I5 4670K und zwei GTX 780Ti, werden mit 2 480 Radis gekühlt


----------



## crys_ (23. August 2015)

Die zwei 360er haben 86.400mm2 Fläche, der 420er und der 280er hat 98.000mm2  Fläche. Wenn es passt nimm also die 140er, damit hast du mehr Kühlfläche.


----------



## big_fudge1 (24. August 2015)

Ok, vielen Danke


----------



## Bogo36 (25. August 2015)

big_fudge1 schrieb:


> also ich habe ein fractal define s. gekühlt werden 2 titan x und ein i7 5820k. ich weis mit der radiatorfläche kann ich die komponenten nicht lautlos kühlen, aber ein mora kom,t nicht in frage.




Sry für OffTopic, aber 2 Titan x? Mein lieber Scholli, wäre auch gerne Reich


----------



## unins000 (9. April 2016)

crys_ schrieb:


> Die zwei 360er haben 86.400mm2 Fläche, der 420er und der 280er hat 98.000mm2  Fläche. Wenn es passt nimm also die 140er, damit hast du mehr Kühlfläche.



Wie rechnet man so etwas aus?


----------



## nonamez78 (9. April 2016)

360 * 120 * 2 = 86400

Das steht für 360 mm * 120 mm * 2 Radiatoren.

Ich nutze in meinem Corsair 900D 2x 360 und 1x 140 was zusammen auf 103.200 mm^2 kommt.


----------



## Trash123 (9. April 2016)

Simple Mathematik...&#55357;&#56843;


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2016)

Vorsicht...

Was ihr da berechnet ist die OBERFLÄCHE von Radiatoren (die Fläche, die ein Schatten des Radis hätte wenn man ihn vor ne Wand hält), nicht die KÜHLFLÄCHE (die Fläche, die Wärme an die Umgebung abgibt) oder die DURCHSTRÖMTE FLÄCHE (die im Wesentlichen von den verwendeten Lüftern abhängig ist und beispielsweise durch shrouds vergrößert wird).

Die Kühlfläche ist sehr sehr viel größer als die Oberfläche wegen der Lamellenstrukturen und was viel wichtiger ist nicht untereinander vergleichbar da verschiedene Radiatoren verschiedene Lamellenabstände/anzahl und auch verschiedene Dicken haben - was wiederum die Fließeigenschaften der strömenden Luft je nach verwendetem Lüfter verändert.

Solche Berechnungen sind immer nur grobe Annäherungen bzw. Faustformeln die bei "üblichen" Bedingungen ganz gut sind um was zu überschlagen. Es gibt aber durchaus Situationen wo Radiatoren mit weniger Oberfläche besser kühlen oder Radis mit mehr Oberfläche schlechter sind.


----------



## nonamez78 (10. April 2016)

Das dachte ich bei meiner letzten Antwort auch schon, aber es stand nicht im Zusammenhang mit der Frage. Besonders diese ganz flachen (1,5 - 2 cm) Radiatoren sind mir da etwas suspekt. Die hier immer gern verbauten 60 mm Versionen werden vermutlich so manches Case etwas überfordern, aber 30 - 45 mm sollte man vermutlich schon anpeilen und dann noch so das eine oder andere Sonderheft der PCGHX lesen (das hat mir letztes Jahr recht gut geholfen) .


----------



## KempA (10. April 2016)

Nimm nen externen MoRa3.
Ich hab das Fractal S mit 420+280 und kühle damit "nur" einen 5820k (4 GHz @ 1,12 V) und eine R9 290x und das ist meiner Meinung nach schon das absolute Limit für die Kühlung.
Nimm en größeres Gehäuse wenn es intern sein soll und wenn nicht, dann nimm nen MoRa.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (10. April 2016)

Da kann ich KempA nur recht geben. Hatte damals auch das Define S mit einem 280er und einem 420er Radi und habe damit meinen 5820K und eine GTX980 gekühlt. Beide Komponenten waren jedoch weder wirklich leise noch wirklich kühl. Ich habs auch bereut, dass ich mir für das Geld nicht einfach einen Mora geholt habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2016)

Wenn man den Platz dafür hat gibts nichts besseres als nen Mora - wer einmal einen hatte will nichts anderes mehr.
Ich hab auch den 5960X und zwei GTX980er, alles übertaktet an einem MoRa(420) hängen - selbst bei 35°C in der Dachbude und Dauervollast hat der nicht das geringste Problem das alles mit grade mal 600 UPM schnellen Lüftern fast lautlos zu kühlen.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (20. April 2016)

Das "gute" ist ja auch einfach, dass der Mora für die Fläche relativ "günstig" ist. Mit dem Preis von zwei guten und etwas größeren Radis (420er) kann man sich auch einen Mora holen, der jedoch wesentlich mehr leistet.


----------

